# Kennbuchstabe Not-Aus-Schaltgerät



## Stephan25 (17 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach dem Kennbuchstaben 
für ein Not-Aus-Schaltgerät?

Leider finde ich hier ziemlich viele verschiedene Kennbuchstaben.

Meine Frage ist nun ob mir einer von euch den richtigen Kennbuchstaben sagen kann, so wie dieser auch in 
Schaltpläne verwendet wird.

Danke


----------



## knabi (17 März 2014)

Wir nehmen "K":

"Verarbeiten (Empfang, Verarbeitung, Bereitstellung) von Signalen oder Informationen" laut DIN EN 81346-2.

Link dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betriebsmittel_(Elektrotechnik)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dentech (17 März 2014)

Hi,

wir nehmen immer -F das Schaltgerät hat ja was mit Sicherheit zu tun und deshalb F.

Tschö dentech


----------



## Stephan25 (17 März 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :s1:


----------



## Alfili (15 Juli 2014)

Stephan25 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :s1:



Hallo miteinander,

... für welche Hilfe.
Sag bloß Du weißt jetzt welchen Buchstaben Du nehmen mußt...???
Ich benutze zwar auch 'K', jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 'F' nicht doch richtiger wäre. 
Du, ich und vielleicht auch ein paar andere wären froh, wenn Deine Eingangsfrage doch etwas genauer beantwortet werden würde.

An den Wissenden jetzt schon mal meinen herzlichsten Dank.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MSB (15 Juli 2014)

Man kann keine Eindeutige Antwort auf etwas geben, was nicht bzw. so derart wischiwaschi genormt ist, wie die große böse Welt der "Referenzkennzeichnung".
Hier prallen also 2 Konstruckteurssichtweisen aufeinander, die beide aus der jeweiligen Sicht absolut richtig sind.

Aus der Praxis kann man sagen, das K, vermutlich auch aus historischen Gründen, die häufigere Kennzeichnung ist,
wobei in der Praxis auch noch die gute alte 40719 nicht wirklich tot ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## chriss-chross (15 Juli 2014)

Stephan25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach dem Kennbuchstaben
> für ein Not-Aus-Schaltgerät?






Definiere bitte NOT-AUS-Schaltgerät...du meinst einen manuellen Schalter/Taster welcher durch Betätigung zu einem funktionellen NOT-Aus führen.


----------



## HBL (15 Juli 2014)

In der Norm EN EN 81346-2 findet man den Buchstaben "K" für ein "Sicherheits"-Relais.

Allerdings lässt die obgenannte Norm eine Unterklasse mit einem 2. Kennbuchstaben, im vorliegenden Fall ein "F" (Schutz), zu.

Aus diesem Grunde bin ich der Meinung, der Kennbuchstabe lautet demzufolge "KF". Ich verwende diese Bezeichnung so.

Mit Gruss

HBL


----------



## winnman (15 Juli 2014)

Das leidige Thema Kennbuchstaben

Seit meiner Lehre (ab 1985) hab ich mittlerweile die 4. Version "Gelernt", dazu noch Pläne von Altanlagen (älteste von 1902 und die läuft immer noch  ), dazu noch ausländische Dokumentationen.

Mir ist mittlerweile eigentlich egal welcher Buchstabe da steht, in der nächsten Doku steht sowieso ein andere.

Wir versuchen derzeit nach einer der aktuellen Normen (hab leider die Bezeichnung nicht daheim) zu projektieren, K = Signal schaltend, Q = Leistung schaltend F = Schutz/Sicherheit.

Hier wäre mal weltweiter Handlungsbedarf! Vielleicht mal eine Weltweite BMK Vergaberichtlienie erarbeiten.:s11:


----------



## Alfili (16 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

jetzt war ich mal ganz clever und hab bei einem Hersteller nachgesehen, der's vielleicht wissen sollte.
Siemens bietet nämlich für seine Artikel Datenblätter zum Download an, bei denen das Referenzkennzeichen (BMK) angegeben wird.
Dort unter beliebigem Sicherheitsschaltgerät nachgesehen 
(oder auch Not-Halt-Schaltgerät, manche sagen auch 'PILZ-Gerät' dazu; kein Taster, kein 'NOT-AUS' welcher betätigt werden muß):

*Referenzkennzeichen 
*

• gemäß DIN 40719 erweitert gemäß IEC 204-2 / gemäß IEC 750KT• gemäß DIN EN 61346-2F

Ich denke ich werde mir das so für die Zukunft angewöhnen...
Hoffe geholfen haben zu können 

Gruß Alex


----------



## HBL (17 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen

Die Norm EN 61346-2 ist durch die Norm EN 81346-2:2009 abgelöst worden.

In der aktuellen Norm EN 81346-2:2009, im Abschnitt 5 "Klassen von Objekten", Tabelle 1 und 2  sind die jetzt gültigen Kennbuchstaben aufgelistet.

Aus diesen Tabellen habe ich meine Anmerkung zu den Kennbuchstaben entnommen.

Mit Gruss

HBL


----------



## elovonik (17 Juli 2014)

Richtig!
Ich finde zur Hauptklasse "K" auch keine Unterklasse "T".
Im Gegenteil! Die Unterklassen L…Y sind für Objekte bezogen auf Mechanik, Bautechnik etc. Also Nichtelektrotechnik.

Wie Siemens darauf kommt :?:

Gruß


----------



## elovonik (17 Juli 2014)

Hmmmh, ich überspitze mal.
In der Hauptklasse "B" sind z. B. Schutzrelais aufgeführt. Ist ein Not-Aus Relais nicht genau das? In den Unterklassen zu "B" finde ich dann unter "E" wieder ein Schutzrelais.

Muss ich es jetzt BE nennen?


----------



## HBL (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo

In der Norm EN 81346-2, und zwar "vorgesehener Zweck oder Aufgabe" für den Kennbuchstaben "B" findet man (Auszug):

B         Umwandeln einer Eingangsvariablen (physikalische Eigenschaft, Zustand oder Ereignis) in ein zur Weiterverarbeitung bestimm-
   tes Signal  Feststellen Messen (Erfassen von Werten) Überwachen Fühlen Wiegen (Erfassen von Werten)

Ich glaube, da ist das "normale" Schutz- oder Sicherheitsrelais nicht enthalten.

Im Gegensatz zum Kennbuchstaben "K" (Auszug):

K         Verarbeitung (Empfang, Verarbeitung und Bereitstellung) von Signalen oder Informationen (mit Ausnahme von Objekten
              für Schutzzwecke, siehe Kennbuchstabe F) 

Das *genaue* Studium und Interpretieren der Norm wäre hilfreich.

Mit Gruss

HBL


----------



## HBL (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo

Noch eine Egänzung aus der Tabelle 2 der Norm EN 81346-2 (Auszug):

5.2    Unterklassen von Objekten nach vorgesehenem Zweck oder vorgesehener AufgabeRegel 6   Zusätzliche Unterklassen zu den in Tabelle 2 definierten, dürfen angewendet werden, falls:​....​•      keine der in Tabelle 2 vorgegebenen Unterklassen anwendbar ist;
​Jede Unterklasse in Tabelle 2 charakterisiert das Objekt, wobei die unterschiedlichen Unterklassen nach ihrer ​Zugehörigkeit zu einem technischen Gebiet angeordnet sind. Die Gruppierung ist wie folgt: ​•      Unterklassen A – E für Objekte in Bezug auf elektrische Energie; 
•      Unterklassen F – K, ohne I, für Objekte in Bezug auf Information und Signale; 
•      Unterklassen L – Y, ohne O, für Objekte in Bezug auf Verfahrenstechnik, Maschinenbau und Bauwesen; 
•      Unterklasse Z für Objekte mit kombinierten Aufgaben.

Diese grundsätzliche Gruppierung ist für alle Klassen aus Tabelle 1 festgelegt, *mit Ausnahme der Klasse B*, 
bei der die für die Unterklassen festgelegten Kennbuchstaben auf den Festlegungen von ISO 14617-6 basieren.​
Schöner Abend

HBL


----------



## winnman (17 Juli 2014)

Was lernen wir aus dem ganzen?

Außer grün gelb für den Schutzleiter gibt es nichts was durch alle Normen, . . . fixiert ist. 

Such dir also einen Buchstaben aus einer der Normen aus der dir gefällt 

Ist leider so wie ich das sehe! :*)

viel Spass


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2014)

winnman schrieb:


> Außer grün gelb für den Schutzleiter gibt es nichts was durch alle Normen, . . . fixiert ist.



Das war auch schon mal Rot und der Null in Grau, alles durch die Norm im wandel.
Ich würde mir für den PE Telemagenta und für den Null ein saftiges Lila, wie das von
dieser Kuh da wünschen.

Das Problem bei diesen änderungen ist, das was man in der Ausbildung lernt, danach 
nicht mehr gilt. Ein Sinn ist darin nicht zu finden, meinetwegen könnt ein Schütz weiter
"C" oder "K" sein, jetzt ist es "Q".


----------



## elovonik (18 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Tut mir leid das mein Satz


> Hmmmh, ich überspitze mal.


überlesen wurde. Eine Interpretation bedeutet, unter anderem,  aber auch eine subjektive Deutung. Und ich habe das halt mal einfach da hinein interpretiert.

Um es gleich zu sagen: Ich verwende ebenfalls schon seit langen die Kombination KF. Weil sie mir einfach am sinnigsten erschien. Trotzdem habe ich sie immer mit einem leichten Grummeln, ist ja eben bisher meine Interpretation gewesen, verwendet. Schön das es da noch jemanden gibt.

Warum aber ein Grummeln? Nun, in der Tabelle 2 zur Hauptklasse K steht in der Zeile KF eben nichts von einer Schutzfunktion. Aber es sind (keine komplette Wiedergabe) Zeitrelais, Regler, Automatisierungsgerät… aufgeführt. So wie ich das interpretiere, erhalten somit Not-Aus-Sicherheitsrelais, Zeitrelais, Hilfsrelais (ich verstehe darunter alle Arten von Hilfsschützen und Koppelrelais) und binäre Bauteile (SPS) die gleichen Kennbuchstaben. Ich habe bei meiner Festlegung das Sicherheitsrelais einfach als Hilfsrelais eingestuft. Obwohl… Ich hätte schon noch lieber eine Trennung zu den anderen Hilfsfunktion und der SPS gehabt.

Ich habe nun mittlerweile, ausgehend von dem was ich mal ursprünglich gelernt habe, bereits die 2. Umstellung erfahren. Und es gab bisher keine die so interpretationsfähig ist wie die jetzige. Einfach nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Und ich kann sehr gut verstehen das immer wieder Fragen zu diesem Thema auftauchen.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Juli 2014)

Meine Stimme geht zu Sicherheitsrelais = "F".
Alle andere "binäre" Steuerungselemente wie Relais und SPS Bausteine = "K".



			
				rostiger nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Sinn ist darin nicht zu finden


Doch. Es war vorher eine Menge von nationalen Standards. Die sind von ein Weltstandard ausgetauscht geworden, was gut ist.
Die Inertie ist aber enorm.
Ich sehe viele aktuelle Dokumente (auch von Siemens) wo ein Schutz ist ein "K", ein Ventil ist ein "Y" usw. obwohl das ist völlig verkehrt.


----------

